# 10 "poison pills" to dogs



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

1. Ibuprofen
2. Tramadol (human doses not veterinary doses) there's a huge huge difference.
3. Alprazolam
4. Adderall
5. Zolpidem
6. Clonazepam
7. Acetaminophen
8. Naproxen
9. Duloxetine
10. Venlafaxine

Please if you ever need a pain relieve for your dog. Use baby aspirin only. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

https://www.avma.org/public/PetCare/Pages/Poison-pills-for-pets.aspx

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

here again my dogs have had prescriptions for tramadol and xanax so it's an overdose apparently that is the issue, not the drug itself.


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

You missed what I said with and this was a first hand exp. Last night because I didn't agree with it until.I actually thought about it. A lady came into the er with her dog who she gave. HUMAN tramadol most dogs take no more then 50-100 mg of tram. Unless they are heavier. This lady assumed because they were the same pill she'd give her German Shepherd pup who was roughly 50 lbs on of her tramadol her prescription that was 500 mg. Overdosed her dog because it was way way into much for her size. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

halo2013 said:


> You missed what I said with and this was a first hand exp. Last night because I didn't agree with it until.I actually thought about it. A lady came into the er with her dog who she gave. HUMAN tramadol most dogs take no more then 50-100 mg of tram. Unless they are heavier. This lady assumed because they were the same pill she'd give her German Shepherd pup who was roughly 50 lbs on of her tramadol her prescription that was 500 mg. Overdosed her dog because it was way way into much for her size.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Its not toxic but assuming a 500mg tramadol is the same as a 50 mg tramadol is a huge difference that can be lethal. Like I said until I actually thought about it I didn't agree with the tramadol.either.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Anyone should know there is a difference between 500mg and 50mg. 

In that way of thinking you could probably label anything as toxic because of the quantity. Like water. Too much water can cause water intoxication.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Human Tramadol is the same as dog. My husband and my last gsd took the same dosage, as prescribed by vet and doctor. When my dog would run out, I would borrow some from my hubby, because his was way cheaper. I have never heard of 500mg of this pain killer.


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Midnight12 said:


> Human Tramadol is the same as dog. My husband and my last gsd took the same dosage, as prescribed by vet and doctor. When my dog would run out, I would borrow some from my hubby, because his was way cheaper. I have never heard of 500mg of this pain killer.


Hospitals prescribe it. My ex has diabetes and when they had to leg surgery they sent him home with 500mg of tram. I know its the same pill. My point was she assumed to much for a dog that small. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Midnight12 said:


> Human Tramadol is the same as dog. My husband and my last gsd took the same dosage, as prescribed by vet and doctor. When my dog would run out, I would borrow some from my hubby, because his was way cheaper. I have never heard of 500mg of this pain killer.



Same here. I had written a post but I don't think she meant a 500mg pill. I think she meant 500mg dosage. Even though when you look up the adult dosage it says 400mg/day maximum. Sounds like an idiot owner.

Halo - where is this information coming from? Are you a vet tech? You keep talking about ER and doctors?


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

So Tramadol does not belong on a list of poison pills for dogs. It is not.


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Same here. I had written a post but I don't think she meant a 500mg pill. I think she meant 500mg dosage. Even though when you look up the adult dosage it says 400mg/day maximum. Sounds like an idiot owner.
> 
> Halo - where is this information coming from? Are you a vet tech? You keep talking about ER and doctors?


I work at Animal Emergency & Referral Center of York Pa. I'm a LVT there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Unless there are extenuating circumstances (diabetic with leg surgery being one) the usual dose is 100mg for a human... I've considered taking Sabos when I have bad cramps. :/ 

That was am idiot owner. I'm sure she comes to the ER when she's had a cough for three days and is sure she has pneumonia. :what:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

erfunhouse said:


> Unless there are extenuating circumstances (diabetic with leg surgery being one) the usual dose is 100mg for a human... I've considered taking Sabos when I have bad cramps. :/
> 
> That was am idiot owner. I'm sure she comes to the ER when she's had a cough for three days and is sure she has pneumonia. :what:
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When I took a history the story was all.over the place idk if she left something out in fear of getting in trouble or not. Her dog fell off the back of an extended cab truck. Seemed to be painful. She gave her some of her tramadol. I asked what mg the tramadol was she said 500 and her dog started getting tremors and pale skin color and she rushed her right over. Where by then time she got there the poor baby didn't stand a chance. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Tramadol in humans often adds Tylenol and that is what most people will get. 



> A human product called “Ultracet®” is available. It contains acetaminophen in addition to tramadol. This product is NOT safe for cats at any dose and requires specific veterinary instruction if it is to be used in dogs. *Never use your own medication on your pet*.


Tramadol


----------

